# Married 45 years and Sex Toys



## survived (Jan 31, 2014)

My wife and I have been married 45 years this year. We have always had a great sex life and still do. We have kept it going indulging in our sexual fantasies and wearing out dozens of sex toys. The fact that she is still sexy to me helps also. Things have not been perfect as I had prostate surgery six years ago. I discussed the details of this in another post but the result was with great surgery I still can get it up as well as before since the doc left the nerves that give erections. I feel very fortunate to have a great wife and wonderful sex for so many years.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

survived said:


> My wife and I have been married 45 years this year. We have always had a great sex life and still do. We have kept it going indulging in our sexual fantasies and wearing out dozens of sex toys. The fact that she is still sexy to me helps also. Things have not been perfect as I had prostate surgery six years ago. I discussed the details of this in another post but the result was with great surgery I still can get it up as well as before since the doc left the nerves that give erections. I feel very fortunate to have a great wife and wonderful sex for so many years.


Im jealous. Well no about the prostrate surgery, but jealous none the less
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## survived (Jan 31, 2014)

Well yes the surgery was not a walk in the park. After I got home from the hospital, my testicles swelled the size of a grapefruit. Had a catheter in my penis for two weeks that hurt like hell also. I did need Cialis to keep my erection during sex from petering out. But as the trauma to the nerves healed and the blood flow got better I weaned myself from the Cialis. I feel I am one of the lucky ones to have regained my ability to have sex. That Cialis is great stuff. It would have been torture to lay next to my wife each night and feel the need and not have the ability. The sex toys are fun but nothing like the real thing.


----------

